# applying back round



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to know if anyone has tried to apply a fish tank back round with vaseline?
I'm testing a small spot on my tank to see how long it will last , I've tried water , water worked great for about a week, but once it starts to dry out you start to get bubbles in the back round , credit card works great for taking out any bubbles. So if you have used vaseline before please let me know if it will last or not, it looks so nice right now the one spot I did, really brings out the color. if this don't work I just may end up painting the back of the tank.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

vegetable oil. that's what they told me to use at my LFS. it's held up solid with no problems for a month. just scrape the bubbles with a credit card. i would think vegetable oil may be a bit easier than vaseline. just coat the backing with a paper towel rubbed good in vegetable oil ( or whatever food safe oil you have). give it a good even coating, and apply. squeeze out the bubbles with a credit card. it works very good. i've had no bubbles come up in a month. easy to change, and solid for sure.


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

ok cool , I still would like to know how long vaseline will last , I'm hoping more then a month. and yes credit card works great!


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

i think the vegetable oil will work indefinitely. it shows no signs of becoming weak, and would be much easier to apply than vaseline. vaseline? that should hold too, but all you need is the food oil. let us know how the vaseline works please


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i just tape the four corners to the trim of the tank looks fine


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank goodness you said it, Homer. I suddenly found myself wondering if I was the only one who did it that way.


----------



## Phoenix17 (May 2, 2010)

*Just something to keep in mind*



ronmarsh99 said:


> ok cool , I still would like to know how long vaseline will last , I'm hoping more then a month. and yes credit card works great!


that Vaseline is a petroleum based substance. I don't know the negatives if there are any, but like I said something to keep in mind. Pics when it's done?!


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

egoreise said:


> Thank goodness you said it, Homer. I suddenly found myself wondering if I was the only one who did it that way.


I know, right. I always assumed that was the way it was done. I guess the only negative is if you get water behind it.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Have you ever used anything besides the store-bought background?


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

no what other kind is there besides painted or none. Ive seen the 3d foam ones that people make but those are ridiculous.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

For something different, I like scrap booking paper. As long as it's mostly blue and it doesn't have a frame. Because you have to be able to match up the pattern if you need more than one piece. As long as you match up the pattern and tape it well on the back you can barely see the seams. Pinstripes look especially cool. My 10 gallon has century-old music sheets. You can see it in my photo album.
My mum found wrapping paper covered in gold glitter and used it on her fancy goldfish tank. Paired it with black gravel and a dragon statue and it looks really awesome. She says she's also used fabric and had good luck with that.
So... Totally non-traditional ideas. But it makes for an interesting background that makes your decor and fish really stand out!


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, I would recommend NOT using a vegetable or cooking oil. You know why? They can go RANCID and they will stink. REALLY bad. I would use Mineral oil or vaseline. Or, what I usually do. Tape it. haha.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I use tape as well.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

Trout said:


> Well, I would recommend NOT using a vegetable or cooking oil. You know why? They can go RANCID and they will stink. REALLY bad. I would use Mineral oil or vaseline. Or, what I usually do. Tape it. haha.


interesting. i'll let you guys know if my backround starts to smell, cause it was applied with canola oil.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO a background that is partly wet looks horrid. Either press it tight to the glass with something in between, or leave it off the glass, but tape it all around to keep water out.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

please tell me where the banks of a lake or river are blue.......i hate the fake plant backrounds and the roman ruins and all that...the grease thing ain't so hot neither.
but i don't have much disposable income so i have to economize...i take heavy duty black visqueen (plastic sheeting); cut it ti fit between the trim..wrap it on back and sides and tape it down...brings out the colors of all the living things in the tank...fish and plants..


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

3 days into this test with vaseline and it still looks great like the day I put it on, It's going to take a few weeks to see if it keeps up with out any bubbles forming .


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i found this they sell it at petco too

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/6644/product.web


----------



## ronmarsh99 (Feb 18, 2011)

cool, but the vaseline works great!


----------



## Lanette001 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just tape it  It is easy to put on and easy to take off it I ever want to change it. I only use store bought backgrounds, my aunt owns a pet store with fish so I buy it from her.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Homer said:


> no what other kind is there besides painted or none. Ive seen the 3d foam ones that people make but those are ridiculous.


I sometimes like to use old wrapping paper.


----------

